# Looking for a school in around central wisconsin



## sealken (Jan 16, 2007)

Gonna be moving to wisconsin in about 7 months and was wondering if anyone knew of an Escrima schools gonna be moving to Wausau about 143 miles north of Madison so any input would be great.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 16, 2007)

The MT member *ginshun* is from a town a little north of there.  He may have an idea of what is available.


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.roninmag.com/ Pete Hetrick in Madison
http://www.sageartsstudio.com      Martial arts in Milwaukee
 I hit that area now and then


----------

